# Reblueing



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I decided to reblue my BPS this last week. I purchased a kit and I have taken off the old blueing and the rust. I still cannot get some of the deeper scraches out though. I have done everything that the booklet has told me to do. None of it is working. Anybody have any idea's of what I could do?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Buff it out on a grinder with a buffing wheel. I work at a gun shop and thats how they get all the pits off.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How much does one of them cost?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

They are just regular grinders with the buffing wheels. i dont knwo what the pay for them. We reblue for a regular shotgun from 130 to 180. They look brand new when they are done with them. They have also started a gun coating and that is rust proof. They have tested it salt chambers for like 600 hours.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was wondering since my BPS has had a history of rusting.(I keep great care of my gun, and some other people that have my same gun have the same problem) I was thinking of spray painting it like a flat black or brown. I am never going to sell this gun, so I don't care about the value. Would this be the way to go when I paint my gun or should I just reblue it?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I need some inputs


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would either stick with the reblue job or a look at a camo rust proof finish.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The spray paint will be rust proof if thats what you mean or do you mean get it done my pro's?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Some kits are out there that don't seem too high priced, $60-100 instead of the $200-300 that it seems most the pro's charge.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... t=11082005


----------

